# NCT and Dent in door



## shesells (9 May 2010)

Just wondering if I need to get a dent in my rear passenger door removed before the NCT. Read the pdf on the NCT website and still not sure. Dent caused by neighbours kid on bike leaning into my door when going between two cars in the car park. Financially would prefer not to have to sort it right now but NCT due next month so if I have to I have to.


----------



## becky (9 May 2010)

I'd hold off until NCT, it would be free retest as it's a visual one. I had mine today and despite a service last failed on brakes.


----------



## aristotle (9 May 2010)

I dont think NCT check for dents on doors? Thats hardly a safety concern. If they do then I shouldn't have passed my recent NCT with a big noticeable dent on the back of my car.


----------



## Threadser (9 May 2010)

I did my NCT recently and my car also passed with a noticeable dent in a side door. The car failed a few years ago because of a jagged tear in the front bumper which could have been a safety risk. I would run it through the test first before you pay out for what can be a very expensive "panel beating" exercise!


----------



## jhegarty (9 May 2010)

As long as it's dented in (not out) , and smooth it won't be an issue.


----------



## shesells (9 May 2010)

Thanks - it's dented in and smooth. Phew!


----------



## Frank (9 May 2010)

It might be worth just taking off the door card on the inside and just pushing on the door to take out the worst of the dent.

It will probably pop back into shape ok.

Might save you a few quid from the garage.

As mentioned this will not be problem for the NCT.


----------



## Caveat (10 May 2010)

jhegarty said:


> As long as it's dented in (not out) , and smooth it won't be an issue.


 
Why 'smooth' - what do you mean?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (10 May 2010)

I presume 'smooth means as flat as possible so that's it's not a hazard. If it was dented out it might be an issue for the NCT.

Best thing to do for OP is get the car tested, if it fails, sort it and get it visually checked afterwards.


----------



## jhegarty (10 May 2010)

Caveat said:


> Why 'smooth' - what do you mean?



Anything jagged could injure someone.


----------



## Caveat (10 May 2010)

jhegarty said:


> Anything jagged could injure someone.


 
Ah OK. I was thinking you were referring to a rough surface as in rusty. I have a couple of these - I wondering would this be a problem NCT wise?


----------



## cankybear (10 May 2010)

the apperance a vehicle. ie. repairs to dents and scrapes are only manditory on psv's ie taxi's and hackneys. however if your car has damage to one of the main posts or pillars or a torn pannel with sharp edges which could be a hazzard to a member of the public then it wuold have to be repaired. hope this helps.


----------



## Caveat (10 May 2010)

If what you say is accurate then yes, helps a lot in my case thanks - plenty of little dents, 2 rusty scrapes, broken tail light cover (the plastic only, lens/glass/bulb is fine).

I think that's it 

Otherwise the car is a beauty!


----------



## foxylady (11 May 2010)

Caveat said:


> If what you say is accurate then yes, helps a lot in my case thanks - plenty of little dents, 2 rusty scrapes, broken tail light cover (the plastic only, lens/glass/bulb is fine).
> 
> I think that's it
> 
> Otherwise the car is a beauty!


 

I had a broken tail light cover and got  a new one as I imagined it would have failed otherwise.


----------



## DrMoriarty (11 May 2010)

A cracked rear lamp cover will fail you all right; the logic being that if moisture can get inside the housing the bulb is likely to fail. Bit OTT in my view, but hey...


----------

